# bjj standup



## spook mma (Jun 17, 2003)

does anyone know of a good site that would have some pictures and descriptions of bjj standup?  i've checked bjj.org, but that's all groundwork mostly.  

also, would the standup pretty much be judo standup?  i saw an argument about this on another forum, so it kinda piqued my interest.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 17, 2003)

Spook:  
BJJ schools usually teach standup to more advanced students preparing for Vale Tudo (NHB) competition.  Renzo Gracie just came out with a book titled "Mastering Ju Jitsu" that covers BJJ techniques for NHB/MMA.  This includes boxing, kicking, clinch, takedown, and ground fighting basics.


----------



## JDenz (Jun 19, 2003)

most low level BJJ takedowns are proper pulls and sweep stuff not much like Judo at all.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 25, 2003)

Standup in any legit BJJ class will almost always be a mix of Judo and wrestling.  How much time you spend on those topics will vary greatly from school to school.  If you compete, you will likely spend much more time on those areas than a non-competitor.

    - Kyle


----------



## twinkletoes (Jun 30, 2003)

Because BJJ is concerned most with (1) what really works and (2) what is efficient, you will wind up with mostly the best of wrestling and judo, as Kyle said.  

There are some....approaches that change because it's BJJ (emphasis on landing in a dominant BJJ position, or at least not in your opponent's guard), as well as moves that are very BJJ in origin (the butt flop, for instance, and probably the jump-to-the-guard).  

Find yourself a Judo coach and a wrestling coach, and then perfect the techniques in a BJJ environment.  

~TT


----------

